# I have watched a disabled squirrel,



## hawkdon (Dec 10, 2022)

outside for a few weeks now.....don't know how he became that way but he tends
to move more sideways than straight ahead...and sometimes flops over for a
second or two....he seems to be getting enuff food and such, so guess he will be
fine, cept maybe for this winter coming on......


----------



## Chet (Dec 10, 2022)

He may be sick. Maybe rabid?


----------



## Gemma (Dec 10, 2022)

I had a squirrel like that too, last year.  He was jumping through the treetops and missed gripping the branch on the next tree and fell to the ground.


----------



## hawkdon (Dec 10, 2022)

Don't think it is rabies....been watching him/her for two weeks...
maybe some sorta accident hurt him.....


----------



## Chet (Dec 11, 2022)

hawkdon said:


> Don't think it is rabies....been watching him/her for two weeks...
> maybe some sorta accident hurt him.....


It's hunting season. He might be shot.


----------



## hawkdon (Dec 11, 2022)

Doubt it has been shot, this is a city squirrel LOL!!!!


----------



## 1955 (Dec 11, 2022)

People eat squirrel in my neck of the woods. Once a year we have squirrel cook-off's for the best tasting recipe. Rabies are just about nonexistent in squirrel. They can be very friendly and I’ve had them eating from my shoulder.


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## Disgustedman (Dec 11, 2022)

I've always been stunned how animals will continue to fight to survive. I've seen crows with one foot, or toes missing. Even a small sparrow missing his foot, but a stump for one leg.

Dogs with one or even two legs missing. Look at their eyes, you see bright energy still there. Cats, missing kegs, tails (our one cat was stripped of tail by coyote) even saw one doe with neck damage still running around.

https://youtube.com/shorts/DQQQuNwjzw0?feature=share. (only for strong viewers)


The poem by D. H. Lawrence is so fitting.

I never saw a wild thing sorry for itself. A small bird will drop frozen dead from a bough without ever having felt sorry for itself.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 13, 2022)

Awww..poor little thing. He seems to be making it okay though. Can you get a picture of it?


----------



## Purwell (Dec 14, 2022)

A few years back there were several squirrels in our local churchyard that lost all their fur.
If I remember correctly, mange was the cause of it.


----------



## Alligatorob (Dec 14, 2022)

hawkdon said:


> a disabled squirrel​


You'll need to make your bird feeder handicap accessible.  He needs equal access for thieving.


----------



## hawkdon (Dec 19, 2022)

Welp, that little guy is still living like a squirrel, one day at a time !!!! He manages somehow, tho it is difficult for it....just seeing him still going every day makes me happy......


----------



## Trish (Dec 19, 2022)

One morning on my way to work I saw a little black and white cat stumbling around, he was near a road and I thought a car might have hit him.  Myself and another passerby were trying to get the cat to come nearer to us so we could see if he was badly hurt and possibly rescue him and take him to a nearby vet.  A lady came running out of some nearby flats and said thanks but the cat is fine.  Apparently he had survived an accident years ago and was okay even though he didn't look it.  I had to smile when she said that the local vet was always phoning her to say that her cat had been rescued again.  It is amazing how well animals cope with the loss of limbs etc.


----------

